

Facelift: Watsi Mobile - ThomPete
http://kyrobeshay.com/post/61670568242/yc-facelift-watsi-mobile

======
vicbrooker
Looks great! It's probably slightly more iOS-7-ey to replace the hamburger
icon with the text 'Menu' \- but then you'd have to go the full hog and have a
white overlay so that you can color the actionable text.

Having a white overlay may draw more attention to the progress bars though,
which can only be a good thing :)

------
paultannenbaum
I think it looks nice, but I don't think creating one screenshot view can be
considered a "design facelift". I would expect to see multiple views through
the app, how you handled navigation and user flow, and how your design will be
flexible as Watsi moves forward and adds more features.

I love the initiative, but IMO its not very useful in its current form.

------
joecurry
This is how you get a job.

------
andreasklinger
Please add the "before" as well.

